# Bananananana slug!!



## Phazan (Oct 8, 2008)

It took him the whole day to walk across the campsite!


----------



## Phazan (Oct 8, 2008)

Another one


----------



## spiffybeth (Oct 8, 2008)

the first one is so cute!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 8, 2008)

Ewwwwwwww! Slimey!  (But that first one is a good shot of it)


----------



## Phazan (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't really know if they were that good so I just posted them in here.


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the first one
I guess the slug is using the stick as a dungbell
haha


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2008)

Have to agree that I like the first best - good details and depth to it 

So it took him all day - and you documented every - er slime? - of this adventure?


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 10, 2008)

He's cute...


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 10, 2008)

Are they tasty?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 10, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Are they tasty?



I'm really, really trying not to think about that idea... ale:


----------



## NateS (Oct 10, 2008)

I really like the first one.  I'll have to remember next time I see a slug to get my setup and try to have him pose for me.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 10, 2008)

Overread, I just kept checking for him every hour or so haha

Alex B, you know I heard somewhere that if you put one on your tounge, it makes your mouth numb for a week! I guess they have some sort of poison..Hmmm

Thanks, for the comments everyone else!


----------



## maytay20 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have tons of these in my garden and if you squish them they stain your fingers orange.  eeeewwww
I like #1 thought it almost seems like one of those motivational posters!


----------

